# My Angelfish spawned... now what?



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

*Background story:* Well in August I posted on whether someone could tell me if I had a pair a few answered yes and I thought so as well. Well the black marble had been really mean to the other 3 angels (his mate and the 2 adolescents) I figured great I have to get rid of my angels since they are fighting, low and behold I looked on the net and they were doing everything they were supposed to for breeding. At first my bf and I couldnt figure out who was really the pair because it turned out I ended up with 2 females and 2 males. The adolescent white male seemed to be trying hard to be with the silver female and the two males at times seemed to be fighting and also ganging up on the female. The adolescent white female could have cared less. The 3 of them (marble, silver, and white) all had their breeding tubes out. Well long story short I moved the two adults into the empty 29G and set up some slate, a wide leafed plant, and a large pot. 


They laid eggs a few days later (last night) while I was out, I came home around 3am and saw a mass of eggs on the pot. I did not seperate the parents from the eggs and this morning 2/3 of the eggs are gone. Now there are some clear eggs and some fungused white ones. It looks as the male is eating them or he may just be cleaning them or eating the bad ones. Right now the tank is at 80F, HOB filter on, gravel on bottom, with just the parents and the eggs. I have read many websites today and they all have different methods. Its too late to take out the gravel but the other things I wonder about.
Now heres my questions....


Should I shut off the HOB filter off and move a air stone in and near the eggs? Or should I leave the filter on and put a stocking/nylon over the intake of the filter?


Is it safe to clean on the opposite end of the tank?


Should I take the parents out??? 


Also the female seems pretty beat up, should I move the male out so she can heal?


This is the first time I've ever had egg layers lay eggs so I am pretty excited and also worried because it would be neat to have some baby angels!! Any experience and or advice would be helpful!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Lexus, is the male still attacking the female? If not, I would leave everything alone. This first spawn will likely not survive. It takes cichlids a try or two to get it right and this experience will help the pair "bond". A 29 is a good size tank for a pair of angels so just leave them, even if they eat the first spawn, They will likely spawn again in 3 weeks or so. Be patient!.... How are you determining male/ female?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh yes, something over the filter inlet would prevent fry being sucked up. So that's a good idea.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well the male ate them all and was continuing to beat up the female so I put the male back in the community tank for a day or two. I added about 2 or 3 shakes of salt to the 29g.

I am determining male/female by the breeding tubes and by the shape of their heads.
Here are some pictures from August.
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4334&highlight=angelfish


----------

